# MK6 GLI and V2 Manifold Issues



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey guys. Trying to install V2 management in my '14 GLI. 

Just finished up the wiring and plumbing last night and went to power it all on, but the manifold does not do anything and the controller never turns on. I get power to my relay, the compressor, and even the manifold, but nothing happens when I power on or start the car. My fuses and grounds are good. We bench tested the compressor and confirmed that it works. We also tested the relay and confirmed that it's working normally, but also swapped it out for another one just in case. Even tried swapping controllers with a known good one from my friend's GLI.

I called Airlift, and Jeremy suggested that I try a different 12v ignition source, however we just finished bagging my friend's '13 GLI with the exact same setup, and his works flawlessly. Both cars are using the rear cigarette lighter as the 12v source and are wired identically, with the exception of trunk layout.

Any other suggestions before I try contacting Airlift again?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

What did you use for ignition?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Whoops, accidentally removed that part from the post. I used the rear cigarette lighter in the back seat. Same source we used on my friend's car.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Checked the fuse for the lighter right? Just to make sure...

I have always used an add a circuit to the fuse box for my ignition sources.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes. Fuse for the lighter is good and we tested the line to verify that there was power when the car is on. I've always been skeptical of add-a-circuits.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

c0r3y.af said:


> Yes. Fuse for the lighter is good and we tested the line to verify that there was power when the car is on. I've always been skeptical of add-a-circuits.


Why? That's effectively the same thing you're doing when you tap into any 12v power source.

Just FYI, this is in my opinion, the best way to add a fuse for pretty much anything. As OEM as it gets.

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62584


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

That's not the best Switched ing. source since it's not powered while it's cranking.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

fasttt600 said:


> That's not the best Switched ing. source since it's not powered while it's cranking.


Agreed.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> That's not the best Switched ing. source since it's not powered while it's cranking.


Thanks. I was under the impression that it was. What would be the best source to tap into? Please keep in mind that electrical/wiring is not my strong point. 

Regardless, it still doesn't explain why the manifold/controller wouldn't power on when the car is in the accessory position and the manifold is getting power. Luckily Airlift has offered to send me a replacement manifold and controller :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> That's not the best Switched ing. source since it's not powered while it's cranking.


x2


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> x2


Jeremy - thanks again for the phone support this morning. Much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Jeremy is a hero! If you need help corey, swing by the shop sometime!


----------



## davespence20 (Apr 21, 2013)

I put an add-a-circuit on the fuel pump fuse


----------



## Vinny_TS (Apr 11, 2013)

Just installed one had the same problem, turns out I had the ground hooked up to the black wire in the front fuse box next to the red one, I assumed it was the ground but it was actually a second power wire, try changing your ground to the battery itself


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

KDDESIGNS said:


> Jeremy is a hero! If you need help corey, swing by the shop sometime!


Thanks - I'll keep you in mind if I ever need a hand :thumbup:


davespence20 said:


> I put an add-a-circuit on the fuel pump fuse


Thanks for the input. I think I'm going to make this my permanent solution.


Vinny_TS said:


> Just installed one had the same problem, turns out I had the ground hooked up to the black wire in the front fuse box next to the red one, I assumed it was the ground but it was actually a second power wire, try changing your ground to the battery itself


I was thinking a ground issue at first as well, but it tested out fine. I'm grounded directly to the battery.


Thanks for all the input so far. Now I just have to hang in there until my new mani comes in.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Got my new manifold, hooked it all up, nothing.

Airlift helped me verify that I'm getting the right amount of power where I should be, so Jeremy is sending me a new harness.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

c0r3y.af said:


> Got my new manifold, hooked it all up, nothing.
> 
> Airlift helped me verify that I'm getting the right amount of power where I should be, so Jeremy is sending me a new harness.


Keep us updated! I'm curious to see the solution.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Keep us updated! I'm curious to see the solution.


Will do :thumbup: The new harness should be arriving this afternoon so I'm hoping I can have the car rewired and tested by tonight. I'm praying that it was just a wiring issue to the controller and nothing else is wrong.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

New harness is in and it all fired right up :thumbup: Bags are going in tomorrow. Huge thanks to Jeremy for sending me replacement parts and troubleshooting with me over the phone.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

c0r3y.af said:


> New harness is in and it all fired right up :thumbup: Bags are going in tomorrow. Huge thanks to Jeremy for sending me replacement parts and troubleshooting with me over the phone.


Jeremy is ok... :heart::thumbup:

Send us pics when you've got it all buttoned up!


----------



## poonpower (Jun 6, 2012)

wow great support from Airlift. Hopfully when i wire mine up nothing will be wrong. 
prolly gonna bench test everything this week


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Jeremy is ok... :heart::thumbup:
> 
> Send us pics when you've got it all buttoned up!


I feel bad for the poor guy... I was such a PITA haha.



poonpower said:


> wow great support from Airlift. Hopfully when i wire mine up nothing will be wrong.
> prolly gonna bench test everything this week


I'd highly recommend wiring everything up outside of the car and testing it before you run the wiring inside of the car. I made that mistake and had to do it all over for a second time.

Anyway, all done. Here she is 










Other than a frame notch, anyone have any suggestions on how to go lower on the MK6 platform? Running Airlift performance-series fronts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

c0r3y.af said:


> New harness is in and it all fired right up :thumbup: Bags are going in tomorrow. Huge thanks to Jeremy for sending me replacement parts and troubleshooting with me over the phone.


No problem man, glad I could help! Car looks great BTW


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> No problem man, glad I could help! Car looks great BTW


Thank you sir!

I sent the old harness and manifold/controller back to you on Saturday, but I forgot to write the RMA# on the boxes. I left the original packing slips in the boxes with the RMA# on them. Hope that's acceptable.


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm running air lift xl slams up front
No front sway bar, still waiting a notch
Rears double bellow, with the brackets cut on the lines, no bump stops bilstein shocks
and still have the part that cups that you drill the nutsert into. Hope this helps
Pics for reference not to thread jack


----------



## davespence20 (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

WakingTh3Fall3n said:


> I'm running air lift xl slams up front
> No front sway bar, still waiting a notch
> Rears double bellow, with the brackets cut on the lines, no bump stops bilstein shocks
> and still have the part that cups that you drill the nutsert into. Hope this helps
> Pics for reference not to thread jack


Looks like our setups are similar except for the front struts. I left my bump stops in for now just to match the front, but plan to remove them to go lower in the rear. I'd like to get the front lower, though, so I hope the notch helps.



davespence20 said:


> Looks good :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

c0r3y.af said:


> Looks like our setups are similar except for the front struts. I left my bump stops in for now just to match the front, but plan to remove them to go lower in the rear. I'd like to get the front lower, though, so I hope the notch helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Remove the bump stops  so you have no front sway correct? Also how far did you seat your front struts? I went flush to the bottoms. , had room to drop them lower/closer to the line. After install driver side fender to the ground I was measuring 21" ftg pass side was 22.5" ftg not sure if that gives you a better idea of where you sit in comparison


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

WakingTh3Fall3n said:


> Remove the bump stops  so you have no front sway correct? Also how far did you seat your front struts? I went flush to the bottoms. , had room to drop them lower/closer to the line. After install driver side fender to the ground I was measuring 21" ftg pass side was 22.5" ftg not sure if that gives you a better idea of where you sit in comparison


Bump stops will come out soon haha. I'm still running the front sway since the brackets are built into the struts and it doesn't seem to be in the way of anything. I'd like to keep it. Not sure what you mean about seating the front struts but I'll take a guess haha. The strut body is seated into the knuckle just like stock, and I have 2 1/4" of threads to the bottom of the bag. I could've dropped that lower or kept it at the default setting, but the max ride height was too low for me and I need the extra lift for these RI roads.


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

c0r3y.af said:


> Bump stops will come out soon haha. I'm still running the front sway since the brackets are built into the struts and it doesn't seem to be in the way of anything. I'd like to keep it. Not sure what you mean about seating the front struts but I'll take a guess haha. The strut body is seated into the knuckle just like stock, and I have 2 1/4" of threads to the bottom of the bag. I could've dropped that lower or kept it at the default setting, but the max ride height was too low for me and I need the extra lift for these RI roads.



just tagging on this post. My front struts are the performance struts and i left it at factory height, but i also think i may have adjust that due to the roads in NYC


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

car54on said:


> just tagging on this post. My front struts are the performance struts and i left it at factory height, but i also think i may have adjust that due to the roads in NYC


We bagged a friend's GLI a couple weeks before I did mine, and we saw that the factory "max" height was still quite low. We found that raising the height by an inch didn't affect the low (I still go just as low as he does), and the extra inch of height saves my ass on some of the bumpier roads or sharper full-lock turns. I'd definitely recommend adjusting next time you have the car off the ground.


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

c0r3y.af said:


> We bagged a friend's GLI a couple weeks before I did mine, and we saw that the factory "max" height was still quite low. We found that raising the height by an inch didn't affect the low (I still go just as low as he does), and the extra inch of height saves my ass on some of the bumpier roads or sharper full-lock turns. I'd definitely recommend adjusting next time you have the car off the ground.


thanks for much for this. yeah i saw on your IG your friend has the black GLI, i will do this very very soon!


----------

